# Iran says documents on alleged atom bomb research are full of mistakes



## fanger (Dec 3, 2014)

Iran said it has provided evidence to the United Nations atomic agency showing that documents on suspected nuclear bomb research by the country were forged and riddled with errors.

In a statement to the International Atomic Energy Agency, it dismissed accusations that it is stonewalling an IAEA investigation into what the U.N. watchdog calls the possible military dimensions (PMD) of Iran's nuclear program.

Iran has offered detailed explanations to the IAEA and there has never been "any authenticated documents for PMD claims", said the Iranian note posted on the agency's website.

It said Iranian officials had also given "pieces of evidence" during meetings in October and November indicating that documents shown by the IAEA were fabricated.

They "are full of mistakes and contain fake names with specific pronunciations, which only point toward a certain member of the IAEA as their forger", it said.
Iran says documents on alleged atom bomb research are full of mistakes Reuters

point toward a certain member of the IAEA as their forger, I wonder who that is?


----------



## rhodescholar (Dec 6, 2014)

fanger said:


> Iran said it has provided evidence to the United Nations atomic agency showing that documents on suspected nuclear bomb research by the country were forged and riddled with errors.
> 
> In a statement to the International Atomic Energy Agency, it dismissed accusations that it is stonewalling an IAEA investigation into what the U.N. watchdog calls the possible military dimensions (PMD) of Iran's nuclear program.
> 
> ...



Right, because the iranian monks in gov't there just figured out that the laptop and other evidence, discovered like 6 years ago, are "fake."

Right, because this cancerous, diseased, terrorist, filthy regime of murderous trash is so, so reliable - especially after they have shot hundreds of their own people in the streets, cut out the tongues of bus drivers, conducted terrorism across the mideast, run one of the world's biggest gulag systems for political prisoners, are severely oppressing minorities like the bahia, azeri, baluchis, etc., are fomenting war in four other mideast countries, and have lied about their nuclear program so many times before?

You don't sound particularly bright, so I'll assume most of these facts are new to you, but let's leave it that iran's regime is the scum of the earth, and should be wiped off the map as soon as possible.  Death to iran.


----------



## fanger (Dec 6, 2014)

rhodescholar said:


> Right, because this cancerous, diseased, terrorist, filthy regime of murderous trash is so, so reliable - especially after they have shot hundreds of their own people in the streets, cut out the tongues of bus drivers, conducted terrorism across the mideast, run one of the world's biggest gulag systems for political prisoners, are severely oppressing minorities like the bahia, azeri, baluchis, etc., are fomenting war in four other mideast countries, and have lied about their nuclear program so many times before?


Sounds just like Israel, dont it?


----------



## toastman (Dec 6, 2014)

fanger said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > Right, because this cancerous, diseased, terrorist, filthy regime of murderous trash is so, so reliable - especially after they have shot hundreds of their own people in the streets, cut out the tongues of bus drivers, conducted terrorism across the mideast, run one of the world's biggest gulag systems for political prisoners, are severely oppressing minorities like the bahia, azeri, baluchis, etc., are fomenting war in four other mideast countries, and have lied about their nuclear program so many times before?
> ...


No, sounds just like a typical Muslim country filled with typical Muslim terrorist filth like you Mohamed


----------



## fanger (Dec 6, 2014)

What is the name of the bus driver who alledgedly had his tongue cut out?


----------



## rhodescholar (Dec 6, 2014)

fanger said:


> Sounds just like Israel, dont it?



Really, idiot, stupid fucking ****?  How so?



> What is the name of the bus driver who alledgedly had his tongue cut out?



Since you are too fucking stupid and lazy to google it, here:  Mansour Osanloo


You are clearly a fucking idiot.


----------



## fanger (Dec 7, 2014)

Mansour Osanlou - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

Where does it say he had his tongue cut?
The youtube you posted just shows a semi naked man babbling on in Farsi


----------



## rhodescholar (Dec 7, 2014)

fanger said:


> Mansour Osanlou - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> Where does it say he had his tongue cut?
> The youtube you posted just shows a semi naked man babbling on in Farsi



Mansour Osanloo International Campaign for Human Rights in Iran

"As a leading member of the labor movement in Iran, Osanloo campaigned for government recognition of the right to form independent unions. He and his colleagues held a founding meeting to establish independent unions on May 9, 2005. Members of the government-controlled Islamic Workers Council attacked the gathering and Osanloo suffered serious injuries including knife wounds, necessitating stitches in his neck and tongue.."

You're a lazy, stupid fucking idiot.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 7, 2014)

I've been hearing about the Iranian nuke for 2 decades now.

At what point does it lose all credibility?


----------



## rhodescholar (Dec 7, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> I've been hearing about the Iranian nuke for 2 decades now.
> 
> At what point does it lose all credibility?



Does what lose credibility?  Did they stop working on nuclear weapons?  Are they refusing to grant IAEA access to Parchin and Fordow facilities, or to interview their scientists?  Facts much, chimp?


----------



## toastman (Dec 7, 2014)

rhodescholar said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > Mansour Osanlou - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> ...



Excuse fanger, he is a bit on the retarded side.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 7, 2014)

rhodescholar said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > I've been hearing about the Iranian nuke for 2 decades now.
> ...



Yeah, 2 whole decades now.


----------



## rhodescholar (Dec 8, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Yeah, 2 whole decades now.



Typical non-response/avoidance of the points raised, to be expected from the clueless and factless.


----------



## fanger (Dec 8, 2014)

Is Mansour Osanloo your favourite Iranian ?


----------



## rhodescholar (Dec 8, 2014)

fanger said:


> Is Mansour Osanloo your favourite Iranian ?



The other posters mentioned what an idiot you are, you're doing an excellent job proving them correct.


----------



## fanger (Dec 8, 2014)

So  your favourite Iranian,is not the one you Mentioned?
Idiot could be defined by someone using the name Rhodescholar, who has obviously never been educated further than High school, and flaunts the rule by mentioning banned members in his sig line


----------



## rhodescholar (Dec 8, 2014)

Weak c-nt idiot can't handle facts or an adult discussion, so she trolls when crushed.  Yawnnnnn..........


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 8, 2014)

That atom bomb........You didn't build it!!!


----------



## toastman (Dec 11, 2014)

rhodescholar said:


> Weak c-nt idiot can't handle facts or an adult discussion, so she trolls when crushed.  Yawnnnnn..........


Trying to debate with fanger is like trying to debate with a monkey.


----------



## fanger (Dec 11, 2014)

Did you Mass debate your monkey again today?


----------



## toastman (Dec 11, 2014)

Fanger the Muslim Nazi Monkey


----------



## montelatici (Dec 11, 2014)

Do the Israelis allow anyone to inspect their nuclear facilities or interview their scientists?


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 12, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Do the Israelis allow anyone to inspect their nuclear facilities or interview their scientists?



no-----Israel did not sign the pertinent treaty.    Israel ----
uhm    "MAY HAVE HAD..."    nuclear weapons ---for the past almost 60 years and never used them-------muzzie pigs managed ----just in the past 100 years to murder  upwards of 20 million in  out right genocides-------without them.    Weapons do not kill people-----MUZZIES do.    Lately they are using chorine gas bombs--------simple things-----all one needs to make them is   ----simple  BLEACH ---the laundry kind.-----the gas dissolves the fine membranes of the lung----the part
thru which Oxygen gets into the blood and  CO2 gets out------
----kids subjected to this barbaric muzzie weapon die of
asphyxiation over days of torment to the delight of  "allah"


----------



## Penelope (Dec 16, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Do the Israelis allow anyone to inspect their nuclear facilities or interview their scientists?
> ...



Israel used and uses chemical weapons. Now when did they kill 20 million , Iran? The Pres of the Foreign Relations  is a Jew, I'm sure Israel is involved of course.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 16, 2014)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Can you name the chemical weapons that Israel uses?.     Of course jews are involved-----you are  "sure" on the basis of the shit which is your creed


----------



## Challenger (Dec 17, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> ...Can you name the chemical weapons that Israel uses?...



White Phosphorus, for one.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 17, 2014)

Challenger said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > ...Can you name the chemical weapons that Israel uses?...
> ...



other than the fact that everything is made of "chemicals"---
the fact is that white phosphorous can hardly be considered
a chemical weapon or a weapon at all.     It is used by the Israeli
army as a marker and for illumination.      The IDF has far more
effective weapons.     Tear gas is also not a "weapon"---but if a canister hits a person ------JUST RIGHT---it can injure that person-------so can a frozen turkey.    (there was such a case
a few years ago)

white phosphorous is not even on the list of terror weapons
noted by USA homeland security-----kassams are----ied's are---   chlorine gas bombs are,    etcetc----the stuff even now being used in the middle was and in southeast asia by your
beloved jihadis


----------



## Challenger (Dec 17, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



"..any munition, including improvised devices, containing WP and that is ‘primarily designed’ to set fire to objects or to cause burn injury to persons is covered by the Protocol’s provisions. Consequently, aerial delivery, in the conduct of hostilities, of incendiary weapons containing WP within a concentration of civilians is prohibited."  1980 Protocol on Incendiary Weapons Weapons Law Encyclopedia


----------



## rhodescholar (Dec 17, 2014)

Challenger said:


> "..any munition, including improvised devices, containing WP and that is ‘primarily designed’ to set fire to objects or to cause burn injury to persons is covered by the Protocol’s provisions. Consequently, aerial delivery, in the conduct of hostilities, of incendiary weapons containing WP within a concentration of civilians is prohibited."  1980 Protocol on Incendiary Weapons Weapons Law Encyclopedia



Israel High Court Rejects Legal Ban on White Phosphorus Human Rights Watch

"It is considered an incendiary rather than a chemical munition, and is not banned by international treaty."


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 17, 2014)

Challenger said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



"primarily designed to set fire to objects or to cause burn injury"       right----now present your information proving that
the design of the   WP devices used by Israel was clearly one which was intended to be used to cause fires and burn people.       Chlorox is designed to be used in scant quanity in
washing machines-------It can also be used to create chlorine
gas bombs that destroy the lung tissues of children.   
Matches that come in little carboard folded  "books"  are designed to light up cigarettes-----they can be used to start
forest fires   -------ask smokey

nitrogen mustard gas-------is an off shoot alkylating life saving
medications


----------



## Challenger (Dec 18, 2014)

rhodescholar said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > "..any munition, including improvised devices, containing WP and that is ‘primarily designed’ to set fire to objects or to cause burn injury to persons is covered by the Protocol’s provisions. Consequently, aerial delivery, in the conduct of hostilities, of incendiary weapons containing WP within a concentration of civilians is prohibited."  1980 Protocol on Incendiary Weapons Weapons Law Encyclopedia
> ...



The Israeli High court is wrong:
1980 Protocol on Incendiary Weapons Weapons Law Encyclopedia

Signed by:
Where global solutions are shaped for you Disarmament States parties and signatories


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 18, 2014)

Challenger said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



you are right ---rat-----Israel should use legal weapons like poison nail bombs and bombard populated areas of gaza with them----especially school yards and market places as do the noble mujahadeen------its allah's fave


----------



## rhodescholar (Dec 27, 2014)

Challenger said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Sure chimp, you're a greater legal scholar than they are, suuuuurrrrrreeee....you fucking imbecile.


----------



## Challenger (Dec 29, 2014)

What the Zionist Israeli High Court chooses to pronounce upon is an internal matter for Zionist Israel (JSIL). The world outside, however, holds a different view.


----------



## rhodescholar (Dec 31, 2014)

Challenger said:


> What the Zionist Israeli High Court chooses to pronounce upon is an internal matter for Zionist Israel (JSIL). The world outside, however, holds a different view.


 
What's the matter chimp, can't find a self-hating, useful idiot jew to hide behind and make use of?  Guess the Israeli court's opinion is on such solid footing even the bottom-feeders like you can't dig one out from under some rock somewhere.  Awwwwwwww, how sad for you, little monkey.


----------

